# Survey for traveling abroad for treatment.



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

For those of you interested in or thinking of travelling abroad for treatment, a leading fertility charity would like your input in this survey.

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/FNUK

Many Thanks


----------

